# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  692013 Servizi forniti da revisori contabili, periti, consulenti ed altri soggetti...

## Papiro84

Buongiorno a tutti.
Prima di ogni altra cosa vorrei complimentarmi con il forum.
Gli argomenti di discussione sono molto intressanti.
Sono una ragazza laureata in Economia e Commercio (Laurea specialistica di II livello).
Ho svolto il tirocinio regolarmente e sto preparando l'esame di Stato per l'iscrizione all'Albo A dei Dottori Commercialisti.
Nel frattempo vorrei iniziare l'attività, in quanto ci sono clienti che, negli anni hanno avuto modo di conoscermi e vogliono che li segua.
Se utilizzo il codice ateco 692013:Servizi forniti da revisori contabili, periti, consulenti ed altri soggetti che svolgono attività in materia di amministrazione,contabilità e tributi, e mi iscrivo alla gestione separata dell'Inps,posso offrire i servizi di contabilità e di consulenza fiscale, ed inviare telematicamente le dichiarazioni fiscali? 
Quando supererò l'esame e mi iscriverò all'Albo (il mio obiettivo principale) sarà mia premura variare il codice attività in Agenzia delle Entrate e procedere alla cancellazione dalla gestione separata dell'Inps, per iscrivermi alla cassa Commercialisti.
Grazie e buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Risposta affermativa. In bocca al lupo!

----------


## Radagast

Confermo anche io.
Per quanto riguarda la parte previdenziale valuta la pre-iscrizione alla Cassa. In questo modo puoi evitare di buttare i soldi (praticamente a fondo perduto) nella gestione separata INPS.

----------


## Papiro84

Grazie per il consiglio....Valuterò sicuramente la pre-iscrizione alla cassa.

----------


## Papiro84

Grazie.....Crepi il lupo!

----------


## marcotomassini

Buongiorno, 
io mi trovo nella stessa situazione e vorrei percorrere lo stesso iter. 
Mi confermi che è possibile inviare telematicamente le dichiarazioni fiscali ??? 
Grazie e buon lavoro

----------


## caterinak

salve
a proposito di questo codice, può essere adottato anche da una società di capitali?
ho il caso di un ced che vorrebbe ampliare la propria offerta, ma mi sembra che il codice dei centri elaborazione dati sia molto restrittiva

----------


## fizz

Pongo un quesito anche io: come si può verificare quali codici ATECO danno diritto all'abilitazione alla trasmissione di dichiarazioni fiscali e quali, invece, no?
Grazie

----------


## Andrea di

sono un ex tirocinante in attesa di effettuare l'esame di abilitazione alla professione di commercialista. Nell'attesa vorrei iniziare anche io in questo modo, però vorrei essere sicuro che la preiscrizione alla cassa dei dottori commercialisti valida per 5 anni è sostituiva alla gestione separata dell'INPS, oppure se quest'ultima rimane obbligatoria al momento dell'inizio attività professionale con codice ateco 692013.
Grazie

----------


## Shonny12

Vorrei sapere se un revisore legale (non iscritto all'albo dei dottori commercialisti) con codice 692013 è un professionista senza cassa, e si può iscrivere alla gestione separata.
Secondo l'INPS il codice ATECO 69.20.13 è collegato ad una cassa professionale, all'atto dell'iscrizione online è uscita questa segnalazione: 
"Attenzione! L'attività indicata è iscrivibile anche ad una cassa professionale. 
Con la presente lei dichiara di avere requisiti per l’iscrizione alla Gestione Separata di cui alla L. 335/95." 
Grazie a chi vorrà dare lumi.

----------


## MrDike

> Vorrei sapere se un revisore legale (non iscritto all'albo dei dottori commercialisti) con codice 692013 è un professionista senza cassa, e si può iscrivere alla gestione separata.
> Secondo l'INPS il codice ATECO 69.20.13 è collegato ad una cassa professionale, all'atto dell'iscrizione online è uscita questa segnalazione: 
> "Attenzione! L'attività indicata è iscrivibile anche ad una cassa professionale. 
> Con la presente lei dichiara di avere requisiti per liscrizione alla Gestione Separata di cui alla L. 335/95." 
> Grazie a chi vorrà dare lumi.

  Gestione separata.

----------


## Shonny12

> Gestione separata.

  grazie, penso anch'io che l'avvertimento si riferisca ad altre categorie di professionisti che utilizzano lo stesso codice ateco. Gli esperti contabili, ad esempio, che hanno l'obbligo di iscrizione alla cassa dei ragionieri.

----------

